# What have you done to your Maxima lately?



## willyz (Oct 17, 2020)

This is a great thread to compare and see what others do to maintain, fix up, modify, etc their Maxima. I did a thread like this for my Camry a few years ago and it was great so here it goes....

I have a 2018 Maxima (it only comes with a 3.5L I think) and I changed all the fluids including antifreeze found on this page two days ago:
2018 Nissan/Datsun MAXIMA recommended synthetic oil and filter

then I just received this today, a BD Diesel exhaust manifold kit, can't wait to install it!
BD Diesel Performance® - Exhaust Manifold Kit

yea it is gonna be loud!
ok your turn!


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

in 2000 I give my 99 maxima to my gf to leave me alone. 😀


----------

